# Kandy Rootbeer Brown



## 51Chevy (Mar 31, 2005)

I heard HOK stopped making it. Does anyone else make this color.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

exotic colours, go to innate.com


----------



## BAYLIFE (Mar 3, 2004)

House of kolor still makes root beer brown, I have it in my store now.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYLIFE_@Nov 17 2005, 01:26 AM~4222368
> *House of kolor still makes root beer brown, I have it in my store now.
> *



HOK discontinued Root Beer.


----------



## doodoobrownlv (Feb 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Nov 17 2005, 04:00 PM~4226176
> *HOK discontinued Root Beer.
> *


HOK only cancelled root beer brown in gallons. Still make it in qts.


----------



## Ðøwñ §øú†h Røllër§ (Oct 3, 2005)

check this link out for your color
http://www.airheadairbrush.com/createx_auto_air.htm


----------



## Ðøwñ §øú†h Røllër§ (Oct 3, 2005)

Mr. Mandon '64 has candy root beer brown...shown in LRM, nice color
http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/0410lrm_mandon/


----------



## Ðøwñ §øú†h Røllër§ (Oct 3, 2005)

call these guys, maybe they sell it in gallons,
http://www.currys.com/airbrushpaint/prodin...atID=13&catID=4


----------



## 51Chevy (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## sweetlew46 (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ðøwñ §øú†h Røllër§_@Nov 17 2005, 05:22 PM~4227337
> *call these guys, maybe they sell it in gallons,
> http://www.currys.com/airbrushpaint/prodin...atID=13&catID=4
> *


there web site says that they dont shipp to US????


----------



## 51Chevy (Mar 31, 2005)

i heard that you can get the rootbeer brown color by spraying candy tangerine over a charcoal base, is this true? :dunno:


----------



## ChepsTCP (Dec 17, 2005)

still available in qts. just batch it.


----------



## 51Chevy (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 51Chevy_@Dec 20 2005, 12:32 AM~4441900
> *i heard that you can get the rootbeer brown color by spraying candy tangerine over a charcoal base, is this true? :dunno:
> *


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

hok rootbeer candy. and who cares buy 4 quarts and wa la you have a gallon


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

There is a nice rootbeer brown candy that Dupont makes. Part of the Hot Hues color line, get your color chart at your local dupont dealer. I love these colors... 

http://pc.dupont.com/HotHues/webengine/hot...dule_Arg1=HowTo


----------

